
Azure goes super-secure by borking MFA in Europe and Asia - zurn
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/19/azure_down/
======
ecaron
[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/status/) shows the impact (I didn't find a link to it in the article)

